# My butt is SO bony!



## PaintingPintos (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi guys! I'm 5'10" and 127lbs...which leaves me with a toned but BONY body. I always have trouble bumping my elbows or having bruises on my knees, bumping my hipbones...I have a really weak stomach so eating a lot doesn't really work for me. I throw up and get nauseous easy. Plus I've got a speedy metabolism anyway!

Now for the real problem: I adore riding bareback. The thing is, I've been told that my bony butt will hurt my horse if I ride bareback too much. When I get my horse I plan on riding bareback several times a week, for 1+ hours each time. Mostly trail rides and the occasional gallop through the field. All other times I'll be using a hefty Western saddle.

Now, is my only option a bareback pad? I don't really like them, but it's a last resort I guess. Can full-seat breeches provide my horse some relief or is my bony butt destined to dent my horse and bruise/injure it?

:?


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Full seat breeches will not really provide any relief. Think about it- what will 1/4" of leather do to help you or the horse? :wink: I have a friend that is about your dimensions, and she loves riding bareback. Her horse also has a fairly prominent backbone. Both do just fine w/t/c bareback for short rides, but she has a bareback pad for anything longer than 20 minutes or so. 

Something that's kind of funny about that pair- whenever she down transitions from canter to trot or walk, she puts hr hand under her crotch to keep from slamming herself into her TB's really prominent withers :lol:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hmmm...easy nausea and vomiting, that's really something to discuss with a doctor. You may have a metabolic disorder, food allergy, hormonal imbalance, digestive tract issue, any number of things that can potentially be put right, and that would increase quality of life and enjoyment of food, which would go some way to padding out the seatbones just a little! ;-) Having said that, I also have _relatively_ pointy seatbones, and like bareback riding. Not really an issue, I do sessions of up to 30 min bareback, all paces. More than that, I use a saddle. My horse is very well muscled and padded on top, which helps him and me. ( Lunge line work and uphill/downhill trails helps the horse's back muscles.)


----------

